# Most effective way of practicing palm muted tremolo picking?



## Metalus (Jul 21, 2012)

I feel like that part of my playing is very weak and I dont understand how I can play those kinds of riffs faster without tensing up. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## groovemasta (Jul 21, 2012)

Just do it for along time without tensing up until you can eventually do it faster without tensing up aha.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 21, 2012)

Something i did that improved my tremolo picking was to make small circles with the pick. It makes the pick attack more even, and is a simple motion to make.


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm having a hell of a time getting my tremolo picking faster. I also tense up when I try to speed up. It feels as if I'm going as fast as I can right now without sacrificing technique. 

Interestingly, I can go faster while palm muting. I think it's because the strings don't vibrate as far from center as when they're not muted.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 22, 2012)

Im trying to get up to speed and play this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats definately achievable. How are you holding the pick and playing now? Videos would be great.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 22, 2012)

This is the latest vid of my playing. Ive been trying to focus more on having a closed fist and a relaxed attack


----------



## Metalus (Aug 17, 2012)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Solodini (Aug 18, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> I'm having a hell of a time getting my tremolo picking faster. I also tense up when I try to speed up. It feels as if I'm going as fast as I can right now without sacrificing technique.
> 
> Interestingly, I can go faster while palm muting. I think it's because the strings don't vibrate as far from center as when they're not muted.



To you and OP, keep playing at that accurate speed until it's comfortable enough to increase a little. While it's good to push yourself, that doesn't mean you should always be at the edge of your abilities. It's good to be comfortable and not making mistakes. Focus on your endured accuracy before speeding up. If you really can do it well at a given speed then you'll be able to do so until your hand [figuratively] falls off.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 18, 2012)

Work on cleaning up your legato.


----------

